# CDBOOT: Couldn't Find NTLDR



## Fantasy (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I've have a big problem, I've installed a new Hard Disk (250GB SAMSUNG IDE), I've made it a "Master", now in the Bios (Motherboard - ASUS P5B) I have the following boot sequence. 

1. RAID: SONY (DVD-RW)
2. IDE: 250 SAMSUNG
3. Disabled

I've inserted Windows XP HOME + SP2 CD, rebooted PC. And I get the following message:

CDBOOT: Couldn't Find NTLDR

Could someone please tell me how i can resolve this problem.

Thanks


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Fantasy said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've have a big problem, I've installed a new Hard Disk (250GB SAMSUNG IDE), I've made it a "Master", now in the Bios (Motherboard - ASUS P5B) I have the following boot sequence.
> 
> 1. RAID: SONY (DVD-RW)
> ...


Have a look at this site: http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000465.htm


----------



## Fantasy (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks, for your quick reply. 
I had a look at the website and some of the solutions described, i have already tried. But either way's thanks and i'll try again, tonight. Just in case i've made a mistake.

Thanks again.


----------



## Fantasy (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for your help, either ways i've managed to install Windows Xp, thanks to an External USB CD-RW which my friend and lend me.
I Just connected the USB Device made the change in the Bios and the way it go, works find. But either way, once the weekend arrives i'm going to check all the cabling, just in case!

Again, Thanks for the Help.


----------



## WebKing (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks John, That's a great very well elaborated guide for the NTLOADER issue. I learned something new today.


----------

